# Brothers Montgomery County Buck



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

My Dad just called me. Official gross score is 144 7/8. Pretty darn good for Montgomery County. I am going to kick my brother in the butt next time I see him. LOL!! Hopefully there is still a decent one left for me when I get home in DEC. Good luck guys. Hope you all get a nice one!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck!!!! There are some great bucks in east texas and central east texas. Just have to spend time in the woods with them. They didn't get that way by accident. Again, great buck!!!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

I shot my first deer in Montgomery County - a little town called Richards I believe. I hunted with my Grandpa and Uncle there. I was young - very good memories. I still enjoy being in the East Texas woods, brings back those memories of my Grandpa. There are some real nice deer in that area....when you see them.
That is a great buck your brother shot! Congrats to him! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice buck......*


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

SkintBack said:


> I shot my first deer in Montgomery County - a little town called Richards I believe. I hunted with my Grandpa and Uncle there. I was young - very good memories. I still enjoy being in the East Texas woods, brings back those memories of my Grandpa. There are some real nice deer in that area....when you see them.
> That is a great buck your brother shot! Congrats to him! Thanks for sharing.


Awesome! Our place is about 20 miles from Richards. Back towards Conroe. I grew up hunting inbetween Montgomery and Richards on the Simonton's Ranch. I shot my first buck there. Beautiful area out there.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice buck for your bro! I'll bet there's another for you though!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not to steal the thread buy my Mom and dad had a place in Montgomery just out 149 just across the RR track. We hunted on south of there where 149 crossed the other RR. T boned just across the track to the right was Dobbin and left was Pinehurst. Rite there we had 640 acres leased for years and killed many deer. No big ones but fun hunting. I miss that place many fond memories when Montgomery was just a small country town. Its all changed now kinda brings a tear to my eye.

Charlie


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Not to steal the thread buy my Mom and dad had a place in Montgomery just out 149 just across the RR track. We hunted on south of there where 149 crossed the other RR. T boned just across the track to the right was Dobbin and left was Pinehurst. Rite there we had 640 acres leased for years and killed many deer. No big ones but fun hunting. I miss that place many fond memories when Montgomery was just a small country town. Its all changed now kinda brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> Charlie


No doubt. You are definatly right about that. I am sure your family knew mine. Everyone knew everyone back then. It really sucks what it has turned in to.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

You know what they say about time and tide waiting for no man. Time marches on.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

